# Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!



## Kyuubi1337 (9. August 2015)

*Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit Vegas. 
Als Video habe ich ein Intro von einem Freund, was in AE in das avi Format gerendert wurde, die Qualität ist dabei auch super.
Wenn ich das Video dann allerdings in Vegas rendern will, ist die Qualität total schlecht. In der Vorschau allerdings wie die Originaldatei.
Habt ihr Einstellungen für mich zum rendern? Ich hab schon einige ausprobiert aber sieht einfach schlecht aus..
Habe auch die Premiere Test Version, mit dem Programm komme ich aber gar nicht klar :S


lg


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Du musst schlichtweg den richtigen Codec und Container und die richtigen Einstellungen wählen.

Alleine an den Tatsachen, dass du "avi" für ein Format hältst (avi ist ein veralteter Container in den man fast beliebige Videoformate einbetten kann, kein Format) und von "rendern" sprichst (rendern ist erzeugen von neuen Bildern aus digitalen Informationen, was du meinst ist "encodieren") sehe ich dass du von der Materie nur sehr wenig Ahnung hast.

Es würde jetzt wenig bringen zu versuchen Einzelheiten zu erklären, aber wenn dus für den Anfang hinbekommst als Format "h.264" zu wählen und das in einen MP4 oder MKV oder von mir aus auch den alten AVI Container zu packen und für den Codec die Standardpresets zu benutzen (Beispielsweise einfach "SLOW" mit CRF 20 verwenden) sollte die Qualität schon erinigermaßen gut sein.

Wie das genau in Vegas 13 aussieht weiß ich nicht aus dem Stehgreif da ich das Programm nicht verwende.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Wohl ein Youtuber. Wie wäre es sich ein Handbuch zu besorgen und alle Defizite unter einem geringen Lehrgeld beseite legen und von Beginn an effizienter arbeiten. Zudem nutze dafür lediglich h.264 und mp4 für Youtube.


----------



## Stueppi (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Im Let's Play Forum wurde genau dein Problem schon ca. 100.000 mal erklärt, frag da am besten mal nach. Die erklären dir schritt für schritt was du beim h.264 encoding beachten musst.


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Also ich habe jetzt mal mit H264 in avi gerendert, allerdings hat sich da auch nicht viel getan :/

Hier mal Screenshots vom Video

Original (AE) :  http://puu.sh/juTfO/e7edfbaef9.jpg
Sony Vegas nach dem rendern : http://puu.sh/juTeL/42b579efc6.jpg


----------



## Stueppi (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Liegt wahrscheinlich einfach daran das du immer nur "weiter, weiter, weiter" klickst und dich damit nicht beschäftigst.
Benutz den h.264 encoder, stell auf CRF 18 - 22 (je kleiner die Zahl, desto besser die Quali, desto größer die Datei) und stell auf Medium als Geschwindigkeit (je Langsamer, desto länger die encodier zeit, desto kleiner die Datei).
Bei SV findest du den h.264 encoder unter "Videos for Windows" (eventuell musst du den auch erst installieren), musst dann in der Auswahl (Voreinstellung bearbeiten) den h.264 encoder auswählen und einstellen.

Wie gesagt, fag im Let's Play Forum nach, die beschäftigen sich damit jeden Tag und erklären das sehr viel genauer (völlig unabhängig welche art Video Ihr da macht).


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Genau dies habe ich auch gemacht! Habe dieses Video befolgt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpaPxgd0D00


----------



## Stueppi (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

und das war der Fehler. Im (lächerlichen) Tutorial zeigt der das du auf Bitrate based gehen sollst und stellt auf 3100KBit/s. Das ist total falsch und lässt dein Video matschig werden.
Stells so ein wie ich es im Screenshot zeige:

Audio musst du dann extra encoden und Muxen. (google muxen)


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Ich hab doch oben bereits geschrieben "Beispielsweise einfach "SLOW" mit CRF 20 verwenden". 

lesen --> verstehen --> anwenden --> Video hübsch.


Im Screen von Stueppi stehts eben auf "medium" und CRF 22 - was etwas schlechter aussieht (höhere CRF = schlechtere Qualität bei geringerer Dateigröße) und schneller geht (je zahmer das Preset desto weniger Rechenleistung erforderlich aber auch desto weniger Bildqualität pro bitrate).


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Vielen Vielen Dank Stueppi <3 
Das sieht jetzt so aus wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, sorry hierbei wegen  meiner Dummheit :c


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Es hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun, jeder hat klein angefangen. 

Wenn du dich mal in die Materie einliest (und mit LESEN meine ich nicht irgendwelche schwachsinnigen YT-Anleitungen ansehen, dass die nichts taugen haste ja bemerkt...) und ein paar Hintergründe der Videokompression verstehst biste ganz schnell soweit ganz passable Einstellungen zu finden.

Für Einsteiger wäre diese Seite hier sehr empfehlenswert:
Encodingwissen - Brother Johns Encodingwissen

Viel Spaß!


----------



## ric84 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 13 - Qualität ist schlecht!*

Finde Vegas Pro 13 wirklich top!

Mein erster Zusammenschnitt und anschließende Fertigstellung mit Vegas Pro hatte eine Größe 26GB bei einer Länge von 16min. (xacs 1080p50, Kamera Sony DSC HX20 Original Aufnahmen in 1080p50 mts Format)

Naja auf mp4 mit 720p30 hatte der Film nur noch rund 800mb und sah von der Qualität her wirklich noch sehr gut aus! Hatte vorher nur den "Windows Movie Maker" für meine primitiven Aufnahmen wie z.B. "Männertag" genutzt.

Musste mich auch erstmal hinein fuchsen. Finde das Programm super!


----------

